# Lost LL Grande Wed. 5/13



## Vitamin V. (Apr 24, 2007)

*FOUND.*

Found


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

Vitamin V. said:


> Please call or email if someone has found a olive LL Grande on the Lower Embudo after the Slots Gorge or if by chance it made its way down to the Grande. Finder will be rewarded.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Yo we got it here in durango 9703615049


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*cool*

Hartle,
Daniel is on the Brazos till Thursday PM. He will be passing through Durango that evening to find ya. Will you be around? I'll pass your # on. If your not around, can you leave it somewhere? Thanks for posting. Atom...



hartle said:


> Yo we got it here in durango 9703615049


----------



## Vitamin V. (Apr 24, 2007)

*In Durango*

Yo Logan. Left you a vmail. I'm in Durango. Looking to get back out on the road tomorrow. Give me a call and let me know where and when I can hook up to get my gear. Thanks again

Daniel

706.247.0075


----------



## R-hanz (May 18, 2009)

hey your boats at my house in durango.... we might be doing some boating tomorrow but give logan or me a call. my number is 9702109803


----------

